
Ask HN: Are there any tutorials for intermediate/advanced users about anything? - li4ick
I am tired of seeing the same thing over and over. If I see another &quot;Introduction to Deep Learning&quot; i&#x27;m gonna snap.
The only blog posts I see that are pretty advanced are from the Haskell community.
Or should I just stick to books and research papers?
======
philipkiely
As someone who writes this stuff, the money so far has been in expository
content for beginners. You could call that writing for the lowest common
denominator, but I don't think of it that way. Frequently, I am able to
develop an interesting project or idea over the course of an article, but to
make the content accessible to readers of all backgrounds the first bit of the
article does have to provide the absolute basics. I hope this perspective
helps.

There are a couple places that I recommend (disclaimer: I have written for
these sites) that publish work targeting intermediate/advanced readers in
addition to more introductory tutorials. Floydhub's blog for AI/ML and
Smashing Magazine for frontend/web dev are good resources.

------
verdverm
If you want high quality content, go for the kind where the creator puts in a
lot of time.

------
throwaway13000
I too have been seeing this problem lately. I am hoping for a aggregator on
this front. SOmebody who aggregates all tutorials and then rates them by
(perceived) audience. I would gladly pay them. Happy to build something like
this but do not know how to do the rating part!

